# 00 Altima wont start



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought a 00 Altima that was parked for 3years without been started during those 3 years.

Before trying to get it started i did an oil change and sparkplugs change.
When i try to turn the car on it turned on and lasted like 5 seconds then shut off, when i try stepping on the gas it didnt help to keep it on. Then i try turning back on again but it wont turn on. After an hour i try turning it back on and it did the same thing it lasted 5 seconds and shut off.

Since then i replace the following parts, distriburator complete with the cap & rotor, dist. wires, fuel pump, battery, Mass air flow sensor, alternator, starter, the whole fuel rail with injectors and fuel pressure, crankshaft position sensor. All these parts i removed from another 00 Altima that was in accident but it was in running so i know the parts where good.

I noticed that when i try connecting my obd reader it says error. Its like it doesnt let me connect to the cars computer.

Can it be that i have a bad ECM?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

How old is that 3 year old gas sitting in the tank?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Since the car sat for three years without being run, oxidation may have set in on the various harness connector pins. Re-seat all the connectors on the engine harness and the ECU.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the fact that its starting and not staying running is telling me that most if not all of the electrics are still working... 2 things i would do asap - drain that fuel (its probably nothing but shellac and lacquer about now) and change the fuel filter.


----------



## nissanpm (Dec 28, 2011)

*DOUBLE CHECK*

MAKE SURE THIS VEHICLE DIDNT COME WITH A SECURITY CHIP KEY, "NATS":waving: SYSTEM WILL LET VEHICLE START THEN STALL LIKE OUT OF FUEL AND OR JUST CRANK LIKE THERES NO FUEL IN TANK.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I was thinking of removing the old gasoline from the tank but i had forgetten to.

From what the guy that sold it to me told me that he hadnt put any new gasoline on it so the gasoline had to be the same one from 3yrs ago. I did remove the fuel pump and it looked brand new its an aftermarket Bosh brand fuel pump.

Im going to change the gas on it nd also the fuel filter. I will also check & clean all the connector pins. 

An about the key I have no idea i bought the car without keys, I had to replace the ignition switch with all the the door locks. But i doubt it has to do with the security system since i used to own 99 altima an it had the factory alarm an when you try to turn it on it wouldnt do nothing. 

Also whats a good product i can use to clean the gas tank with? i did notice it looked dirty when i removed the fuel pump.

Thanks for all the advised


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

2000 might have a transponder in the key. To test this you can pull the ECU from the running parts car and then tape the key from that car backwards to the new key that starts the current car. If it starts and runs this way it is a transponder issue. You may be able to find if these cars has transponders because I don't know and start with the fuel and fuel system.

If you got the lock and key from the parts car then you just need the ecu to test and to fix it, if that is the problem.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

altimanum1 said:


> I was thinking of removing the old gasoline from the tank but i had forgetten to.
> 
> From what the guy that sold it to me told me that he hadnt put any new gasoline on it so the gasoline had to be the same one from 3yrs ago. I did remove the fuel pump and it looked brand new its an aftermarket Bosh brand fuel pump.
> 
> ...


i recently (last week) finished my second sr20 rebuild for my 240. the fuel in there was about 2 years old. the car would not maintain an idle and was hard to start. thankfully, there was only about a liter or 2 in there so i put in some fresh 93, about 3 gallons worth and made it thru some shitty idle for a few minutes till the new stuff got thru. then, like magic, it started idling and ran great.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Im back working on this 00 Altima, and the car still doesnt want to start. I already removed all the old gasoline from the gas tank and put almost 3 gallons of new gasoline in it. An it did the same it starts up & last like 4 seconds and shuts off. 

Since it kept shuttin off I went to a local junk yard and bought a used ecm and installed it, but the damn car does the same thing.

I tried keeping it on but it keeps shutting off. I did noticed a puff sound like a misfire coming from the engine compartment before the car shut off again.

Any thoughts of what else i should check for? Cause Im out of ideas.:balls:


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

did it sound like a backfire? did you check the distributor for oil inside of it?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it had an immobilizer system, there would be a security system light staying on indicating a problem. As far as the Bosch fuel pump, Nissan used Bosch fuel pumps in many of their US built Sentras and Altimas, so it may not be an aftermarket pump but actually the original. I would still get a fuel pressure gauge installed to see what the fuel pressure is doing. I would've also removed the ECM and taken the cover off to inspect for corrosion on the circuit board. The fact that you can't communicate with the ECM indicates a problem. Make sure your fusible links and fuses are all good.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well wen i leave the key in on position the security light stays On. So if it is a inmobilizer system issue how will i fix it. An about the ecm I picked one up from a local junk yard and installed it in my car an stil does the same thing. But if the ecm was bad there wouldnt be any spark and the car does have spark.

If you try starting it, it will start & it shuts off after 5 seconds.
Also after it shuts off you can hear a real bad fuel smell from the exhaust, but that probably becase the car has been sitting for a while. All the wires from the ecm look clean and so do the connections.

I am going to check the fuel pressure.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

The puff actually sounded real loud, and the distributor is free of oil.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you found your problem: the immobilizer system. You may need to re-initialzize the keys. The "second" ECM wouldn't work, either, unless you initialized your keys to it. In order to do that, you need a Nissan Consult II scantool. You'll likely have to tow it to a Nissan dealer to get it started.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn thats what I didnt want to do, I probably just remove the engine & tranny An put it in my 96 Altima . Since i really dont want to invest alot in the 00.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ok so after some thinking and searching online i have decided to do a swap of the ecm of my 00 to one from a 99 Altima which do not have the NVIS(immobilizer system).

I seen on some forums of people doing the ecm swaps but they have all quit on trying to do the swaps. ALthought it is possible to do the swap.

Im trying to see if someone here in the forum have pics or more info regarding what wires/pins i have to modify in order to get the car running.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quick update.....
After having the car parked for long long time, i finally got it started.

I was able to find a 00 altima at the junyard that had the ecm, ignition switch, door locks and KEYS!!!!! I payed $80 for everything.

So after all it was the nats system but with the new ecm and ignition switch i was able to get it started, althought it does have a misfire but that shouldnt be hard to fix.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Misfire might just be the condition of the fuel after all these years!


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats what i was thinking since the smell coming from the exhaust stank so bad, i only let run for 5minutes then i turned it off.

I will leave it running for bit longer next time i work on it.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't see anything about replacing the spark plugs after try to run them with that crap gas.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Well when i first bought the car i did replaced the spark plugs with some NGK's. An this is the first time the car is able to run for more then a minute.


----------

